# k9copy braucht eine zu transcode inkompatible ffmpeg

## Erdie

Hi,

ein worldupdate möchte k9copy von Version 1.2.3-r1 auf 1.2.3-r2 updaten. Das ebuild für 1.2.3-r1 ist nicht mehr vorhanden.

Leider setzt k9copy jetzt eine ffmpeg lib voraus, die nur von einem hardmaskierten transcode Paket unterstützt wird. Die stabile Version von transcode hat die von k9copy verlangte aus seinen dependencies ausgeblendet. Es bleibt mit als nichts anderes übrig in die package.keywords für k9copy:

=k9copy-1.2.3-r1 

ohne das ">" Zeichen einzugeben. Das hat jetzt zur Folge, dass ich eine Version von K9copy installiert habe, die nicht mehr in Portage vorhanden ist. Das ist unschön.

Ich bin auf amd64 stable. k9copy liegt leider nur als testing vor, das ist wohl das Problem.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man aus diesem Dilemma rauskommt?

Danke

Erdie

----------

## AmonAmarth

siehe mal hier: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=230143

ich hatte exakt dieses problem auch. dir wird wohl im moment fast nichts anderes übrig bleiben als ffmpeg auf testing zu stellen, oder ein eigenes ebuild zusammen zu basteln, welches einen passenden patch für k9copy einspielt, so das k9copy auch mit der stable ffmpeg version funktioniert.

----------

## Erdie

ffmpeg auf testing hatte ich schon, das hilft leider nicht, weil das nicht in der Releasefenster von transcode - stable passt. Transcode ist nicht für die neueste unstable ffmpeg freigegeben. Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Hinweis.

Kann mir evtl jemand sagen, ob man unbedenklich auf die testing Version von Transcode UND ffmpeg gehen kann? Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der diese Pakete als testing seit einiger Zeit verwendet.

-Erdie

----------

## alex00

Habe auch das selbe problem. Im Bug-report steht drinnen dasces gefixed sein sollte, aber ich bekomme immer noch as selbe problem. Und der schreiber vor mir hatte das Problem ja auch noch nach dem 6.7 (Datum des Bug-Fix). Jemand eine Idee?

----------

## Josef.95

 *Erdie wrote:*   

> Kann mir evtl jemand sagen, ob man unbedenklich auf die testing Version von Transcode UND ffmpeg gehen kann? Vielleicht findet sich ja jemand, der diese Pakete als testing seit einiger Zeit verwendet.
> 
> -Erdie

 

Ob sich dies so zusammen verträgt, kann ich dir nicht garantieren...

Ich nutze jedoch seit ca. 1,5 Jahre mein gesamtes System aus testing Paketen (~x86) , und bin sehr zufrieden damit.

habe auch den eindruck das es besser läuft als ein Mischsystem

Entscheiden es so zu machen muss jedoch jeder für sich selbst (ist kein Produktiv System)

Bei mi läuft zZt

media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20080326

media-video/transcode-1.0.6_rc3

und

app-cdr/k9copy-1.2.3-r2

Stabil miteinander, und funktionieren einwandfrei.

MfG

josef.95

----------

## Erdie

Danke, ich habe mich letztendlich enschieden, sowohl transcode als auch ffmpeg auf testing für amd64 zu bringen. Scheint zu laufen.

-Erdie

----------

